# super tiny animals. ITV1 7.30 p.m.



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

looking at the craze and demand for pocket-sized pooches and other pets, and their problems , from health problems, cost , to animal rescue centres

dogs. horses,pigs and marmosets.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

it was crazy stupid some of the stuff, that poor foal with dwarfism


----------

